# Koi Pool grünes Licht für August



## LilRainbow (7. Juli 2011)

Da ich glaub ich letztes oder vor 2 jahren mal geschrieben habe das ich einen Teichbau plane gibt es nun endlich grünes Licht für den Teich Bau ... 

Geplant August ... (Wie lange es dauert bin ich mir unklar) 


Teichplanung 
Form (Rechteck) mit rundungen an den Breitseiten um keine gammelecken zu bekommen ... 

Maße (Länge 8,70 Meter Breite 4 Meter .. Tiefe 2,30 m ..) 

Filter planen wir Eigenbau ... 

2* Regentonne a 300 L   Volumen  Inhalt sollten ein SIEB , biologische Steine sein sowie schwämme ... 
in der 2. Tonne  Tauch UVC 75 Watt ... 
das ganze hab ich mir in Schwerkraftsystem vorgestellt ... 
nur bräuchte ich hier mal einen anständigen Link wo man sich das mal anschaun kann ... 

Gekauft haben wir bis jetzt rohrsystem 110 vom Baumarkt  ...  BA haben wir 2 110er gekauft sind schon zuhause sowie einen 110 er Oberflächenskimmer den wir einmauern wollen .. 



Zum teich selbst haben wir uns vorgestellt ca. 1,70 m in die Tiefe zu gehen rest vom rasen aufwärts aufzumauern (Warum aufgrund der 2 Hunde die wir besitzen ) 


Bräuchte hier nur jede Menge Tipps grad zum Filter eigenbau filter inhalt und co .. 
und zum Einbau des Oberflächenskimmers sowie BA ...   so das wir (Nicht profis )  das auch hinbekommen ^^ .. 

Natürlich werd ich den Teichbau sehr detailiert festhalten auch die dinge die bei jedem bau nich immer glatt laufen ^^


----------



## nico1985 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Moin, Schön großer teich dann, aber 2 Regentonne a300 Liter ist wohl etwas wenig! Wenn man 80.000 Liter im Teich hat , und der Filter nur 600 Liter Ich denke wenn du mit 300 Liter Regentonnen arbeiten willst brauchst du schon so ca 20 Stück! Wenn man nach den Büchern geht soll der Filter 10% des Teichvolumen sein. Aber ich denke so 8-10 Sollten reichen! Um die verschidenen Filtermedien unter zu bringen!


----------



## LilRainbow (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

das mit Länge war mal grob geschätzt ..könnten auch nur 7 Meter werden was aber nich unbedingt viel weniger Volumen ausmachen würde .. 
mh wenn ich mit 4 regentonnen arbeite und eine art Biologischen pflanzenfilter aus __ Lilien und __ Schilf mit einbaue (Glaube einen Teich mit viel schilf i wo gefunden zu haben weis nur nich mehr wo) ... 


aber 10% des gesamtvolumen is echt verdammt viel schon viele Große bis riesige teiche gesehen mit kleinen Filtern ... 

bin freitag jetzt erstmal bei nem teichbauer um mir ratschläge einzuholen was filter und einbau des rohrsystems angeht ^^ ..


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hallo Manuel,
schau auch mal in die Basiswissenbeiträge
Dort gibt es auch einen Vierteiler, der sich rund um den Koiteich dreht.

Und hier auch ein ausfürhlicher Bericht zum einbau eines Bodenablauf
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16526/?q=bodenablauf

ansonsten sind dort noch ewig viele interessante und wichtige informationen.

Viel Spaß beim lesen


----------



## newbee (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*



LilRainbow schrieb:


> Da ich glaub ich letztes oder vor 2 jahren mal geschrieben habe das ich einen Teichbau plane gibt es nun endlich grünes Licht für den Teich Bau ...
> 
> Geplant August ... (Wie lange es dauert bin ich mir unklar)
> 
> ...



ansonnsten iss das schon mal ne gute hausnummer


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hallo Manuel,

wie liegt denn deine Budgetplanung ?

Schau mal hier http://www.koizucht-hobby.de/ - sind tolle Beispiele für den Bau sowie Schwerkraft und Pflanzenfilter.

Ich würde allerdings nen Trommler einplanen. Wände isolieren nicht vergessen.


----------



## Joerg (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hallo Manuel,
das mit der Größe ist schon ein ordentliches Projekt. Die Einplanung von BA und Skimmer ist schon mal ein sehr guter Ansatz. 
Scheinbar hast du dich über die Ausmaße und laufenden Kosten der Filterung noch nicht so optimal informiert.

Bei einem Koi Pool, mit ordentlich Bestückung, sollte der Inhalt mind. alle 2 Stunden durch den Filter, besser 1 mal pro Stunde. Das sollte der Filter abkönnen - 300 Liter Tonnen packen das nicht.
Pro BA rechnet man ca. 15m³ Wasser, bei deiner Ausführung dann eher 4 Stück. Pumpe muss dann auch diese Menge fördern, sind dann wohl eher 2.
Ohne ordentliche Vorabscheidung mit Technik, kannst du täglich den Filter reinigen. Ein Trommelfilter sollte das dann wohl schon sein. Alles andere wird dir auf Dauer den Spass nehmen.

Ich will dir dein tolles Projekt nicht vermiesen aber mit 2 Regentonnen und Sieb wirst du auf Dauer nicht zufrieden sein und dann nachrüsten wollen.

Ein Teich mit 30m³ ist schon groß und reicht sicher um seine Erfahrungen mit Koi und Technik zu machen. Beim 2. Anlauf kann es ja dann größer sein.

Mach dir mal Gedanken was eine dauerhaft zufriedenstellende Filterung und die Unterhaltung dafür kostet.


----------



## LilRainbow (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

erstmal dankeschön für die vielen Antworten  .. 


hab heute mal n termin ausgemacht werde morgen mit vater mal zum profi gehen um uns da tipps zu holen wie gesagt die maße sind nicht 100% aber in etwa haben wir uns es so vorgestellt ...   da wir den teich nich nochmal vergrößern wollen soll dieser hier perfekt werden .. .  danke für den link mit schwerkraftsystem werde ich mir gleich mal genauer anschauen  ... 



wenn ichs aber jetzt bei 4 regentonnen belasse und zusätzlich mit pflanzen im teich filtere würde das funktionieren `!?! .. 


Budget liegt bei 3000 €


----------



## newbee (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*



LilRainbow schrieb:


> Budget liegt bei 3000 €





Das wir aber Recht eng

Bedenke das sind knapp 135m² Folie, bei EPDM liegt der m²bei ca.7€ plus Vlies bist du schnell bei 1000€.
Dazu noch die Ganzen Rohre, BA´s, Zugschieber, Flansche, Pumpen, Filtermat. usw.

Da sind deine 3000 schnell aufgebraucht.


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hallo,
Da muss ich Hans recht geben... bei der Größenordnung an Teich dürfte die eingeplante Summe unzureichend sein, wenn es wirklich um Koi-Teich geht.


LilRainbow schrieb:


> ...und zusätzlich mit pflanzen im teich filtere würde das funktionieren `!?! ..


Koi lieben es an Pflanzen zu zuppeln und sie zu fressen...
Da gibt es nicht vieles was sie dauerhaft in ruhe lassen.


----------



## newbee (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Kurz mal ne kleine Aufschlüsselung zur Anregung


Teichfolie Pondgard Pondliner 1,02mm + Vlies V500    1070€

PVC Fittings Fitting VALTERRA Zugschieber 110 mm St. 32€ davon 6St. = 192€

Bodenablauf 4Stück a. ca. 18€  = 72€

Skimmer ca. 20€

Folienflansch 110er 22St. a 5€   = 110€ ( wenn Du mit Tonnen Arbeitest und jede Tonne mit 2mal 110er anfährst)

Beton, Schalsteine, Moniereisen  ca.2000€

IsolierungTeichwände oben ca.500€

Rohrpumpen minimum 2 30Tsd  Stück ca,220€   =440€

Rückläufe zum Teich brauchst du auch noch, dazu KG Rohr, PVC Rohr, Kleber auch nochmal 250€

Filtermaterial auch ca.250€

Die Tonnen kommen auch noch dazu 4 St. a 20€    =80€


Du siehst da kommt einiges zusammen und das ist bei weitem nicht alles

und wir sind schon bei knapp 5000€ Du hast aber auch noch keine Vorabscheidung usw, Rechne nochmal 1500€ dazu dann kommst du ca. hin.

Ich würde auf jedenfall nicht mit Tonnen Arbeiiten eher IBC nehmen


So nun kannst Du ja nochmal nachdenken


----------



## Joerg (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hallo Manuel,
mit dieser Summe wirst du kaum einen Filter mit Pumpe bekommen, der ordentlichen Ansprüchen gerecht wird.
Wird der Teich denn gemauert oder willst du die Folie einfach reinwerfen?
Soll die Folie denn ordentlich verschweißt werden?

Man kann auch einen großen Teich bauen und dann wenige Koi reinsetzen. Dann hält sich der Aufwand in Grenzen. Pflanzen hätten dann auch eine Change, sind aber nur in einem extra Filterteich als Filterung effizient.
Wenn du es jetzt richtig machen willst, plane alles sehr genau. Spätere Umbauten kosten deutlich mehr.


----------



## LilRainbow (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*



newbee schrieb:


> Das wir aber Recht eng
> 
> Bedenke das sind knapp 135m² Folie, bei EPDM liegt der m²bei ca.7€ plus Vlies bist du schnell bei 1000€.
> Dazu noch die Ganzen Rohre, BA´s, Zugschieber, Flansche, Pumpen, Filtermat. usw.
> ...



mit folie und vlies werd ich kein problem kriegen ein verwandter arbeitet bei nem riesen lagerhaus wo folien gelagert werden der würde auf den gesamtpreis 75 % bekommen da er seid 15 jahren fest angestellt ist  ... 


BA rohre und skimmer sind bereits gekauft kosten 240 € ... 

und was pflanzen angeht skizze stell ich bald ins netz ... hatte vor an der rechten seite des rechtecks ein  viereck höher zu mauern (hochteich) diesen mit lava bruch zu füllen mit __ lilien zu bepflanzen und das saubere wasser per wasserfall in den koipool zu bringen  .. 

was filterbecken angeht glaube wir haben uns geeinigt einen behälter zu mauern mit 1000 l volumen und einen mit 500 L    das müsste ich denke dann auch reichen ... 


pumpe hat mich die Optimax 16000  überzeugt ..


----------



## LilRainbow (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Manuel,
> mit dieser Summe wirst du kaum einen Filter mit Pumpe bekommen, der ordentlichen Ansprüchen gerecht wird.
> Wird der Teich denn gemauert oder willst du die Folie einfach reinwerfen?
> Soll die Folie denn ordentlich verschweißt werden?
> ...



Guten Morgen Joerg 

pumpe liegt bei ca. 800 € die was wir heute gesehen haben mit filterbecken wollen wir selbst mauern  .. 

Der Teich wird 70-80 cm gemauert rest die 1,30m  werden ausgehoben mit folie wollten es trotzdem günstig halten ...  wenn uns aber heute unser koi profi entgegen kommt mit dem preis was schweißen angeht werden wir uns überzeugen lassen  ausser hier hat jemand erfahrung damit gegen eine vergütung  ...   

Wir machen uns sehr genau gedanken wollen auch nich überstürzt beginnen unser erster kleiner teich ist zwar schön geworden aber um kois ein wirkliches paradies zu gönnen braucht es auch die zeit  ..   und die zeit will ich mir nehmen bin ja tierlieb =)


----------



## LilRainbow (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*



newbee schrieb:


> Kurz mal ne kleine Aufschlüsselung zur Anregung
> 
> 
> Teichfolie Pondgard Pondliner 1,02mm + Vlies V500    1070€
> ...



nachgedacht hab ich sehr viel  ... und will auch niemanden angreifen aber es gibt teichbesitzer die investieren viel für ne glänzende wasserqualität und es gibt welche die investieren weniger und kommen auch auf ein gutes ergebnis  .. 

ich bin jetzt 20 jahre alt und da war es schon viel auf 3000 € zu sparen  ...  daher kann ich auch nur dies ausgeben und hoffe trotzdem auf ein gutes ergebnis zu kommen


----------



## koi.sl2006 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hallo Manuel,

ich kann nur denn anderen zustimmen, insbesondere dem Hans, natürlich heißt dass nicht dass man mit wenig Investition schlechtere Wasserqualität hat. Ich selber habe auch alles selber gebaut, schau dir mein Album Filterbau an da siehst du auf denn Fotos wie ich es gemacht habe. Du wirst auf jeden fall mehr Filtervolumen brauchen um einigermaßen die Wasserqualität 
die du für Koi´s brauchst zu erreichen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## LilRainbow (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

So als kleines Update waren jetzt mal beim profi (Mit einem von Oase gesprochen ) haben die skizze dabei gehabt ...   er meinte direkt mit 2  1m*1m*1m Behälter selbst gemauert reicht es definitiv um glas klares wasser zu bekommen ... selbstverständlich mit ner Vortex dabei dazu dient eine 350 L Regentonne  dort mittig die 3 anschlüsse  und ein überlauf in die betonbehölter müsste mit zusammenanhang 75  Watt tauch UVC auf ein optimales wasserergebnis kommen ... mit der idee ein stück hochteich zu mauern rechteck breite 3 m und länge 1,50 m gefüllt mit lavasteinen wäre eine glänzende idee ...  ...    



somit sagte er er schaut sich das projekt an wenn es soweit ist und schweißt auch für uns die folie inclusive einbau der verrohrung ..   weil wir in sachen BA und Skimmer echt newbies sind  

skizze folgt die tage ...


----------



## Olli.P (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hallo Manuel,

wo willst du deine Pumpe für 800,- kaufen  

Guck mal hier die hießen bis vor kurzem noch Optimax.................


----------



## Joerg (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hallo Manuel,
ich wusste bisher nicht, dass Oase Teichfilter in dieser Größe für Koiteiche im Angebot hat.
Wie sollen die beiden 1m³ Behälter bestückt werden ?
Mit Vortex kennt er sich sicher nicht aus, da diese Größe ungeeignet ist.

Das du dir jemand zu einschweißen der Folie holst ist schon mal eine gute Idee. Viele die das Geld sparen wollen, ärgern sich nachher über die Falten oder Undichtigkeiten.


----------



## LilRainbow (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Guten abend Joerg  

Ob die selbst teichfilter haben denke ich schon da er i wie insgesamt über 40 Teiche erstellt und selbst gebaut hat ...  er meinte nur das er Innenmaterial für die filter nur entweder in Maße 1m*1m  hat oder 50*50 ... 


mit 1500 L filterbereich inclusive 350 L regentonne als Vortex muss das funktionieren  hab gestern auch ne UVC Röhre 75 Watt  mit wasserdurchfluss gekauft kosten 300 €  von KoiPro hätte dann das wasser von Filterbecken 1 auf 2 durchfliessen lassen


----------



## newbee (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Damit hast Du Dir die größte Flowbremse angeschaft.
Tauch UVC und ab damit in die Pumpenkammer und fertig


----------



## Joerg (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Manuel,
solange dein Besatz mässig ist, kommst du auch mit einer kleinen Lösung aus.
Die geplanten Aussmaße sind rießig und da sollte am Filter nicht gespart werden,
sonst kostet der nächste Umbau mehr.
Einen Vortex in dieser Größe einzubauen kannst du dir schon mal sparen, 
der kann so nicht funktionieren. Kann dir auch per PN schreiben warum nicht.
Die erste Filterkammer sollte so groß sein, dass ein TF reinpasst.
Den wirst du sicher nachrüsten wollen.
Die Kammern danach sollten die Menge an Filtermaterial aufnehmen können,
was an Futter reinkommt, die werden dann mit dem Bestand langsam wachsen.
Plane den Filter am besten so, dass er pro Stunde den Inhalt einmal umwälzen kann,
auch wenn das am Anfang nicht nötig sein wird.
Ich will dir dein tolles Projekt nicht vermiesen. Der Filter sollte aber wichtiger sein als Volumen.
Ein sparen an dieser Stelle wird dir auf lange Zeit sicher auf die Nerven gehen.
Da du nun gleich was tolles machen willst, würde ich dazu eine 2. Meinung einholen.
Schau dir ein paar Koiteiche in der Größe mal an und frag nach den Erfahrungen.


----------



## LilRainbow (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

ich will an allem sparen aber nicht am filter ^^ ...  deswegen will ich auch mehr einplanen als nötig ... 

das einzigste was mich immer irretiert sind diese verschiedenen Meinungen grümmel* ..   Oase sagt so Teichbauer sagt i wie auch das die regentonne als vortex reichen sollte für groben schmutz ...  mit den Kammern selber ..  TF sind echt schweineteuer weis nich ob ich mir nen gebrauchtwagenwert anschaffen möchte ...  

aber mit den becken habe ich mal drei vier eingeplant sicher ist sicher .. ^^ .. muss nur noch mit der verohrung klar kommen hab mir hier aber edliche eigenbau filterbecken angeschaut ... 

ich bin nur niemand der einfach drauf los legt darum bin ich ja hier ... aber mit nem Lavagraben der bepflanzt ist hab ich ja zusätzlich noch ne filterart zusammen auch mit der kleinen regentonne  sollte das beim normalen fischbesatz reichen o.0 .. 


hab eh gedacht selbst wenn ich nächstes jahr erst fertig werden sollte das wasser erstmal zeitlang ohne besatz laufen zu lassen bis wirklich grünes licht kommt


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hi Manuel,

der TF ist unabdingbar als Grobabscheider wenn man nicht ständig Zeit für die Reinigung investieren möchte. Ein Vortex bringt erst ab einer Riesengröße (2m Durchmesser) etwas - und das sieht ja doof im Garten aus.

Auch wenn Du am Anfang noch wenige Fischies drinn hast - aus Erfahrung würde ich sagen die werden später Zuwachs bekommen .

Deswegen unbedingt die richtige Vorabscheidung wählen. Schau mal bei Sprick


----------



## newbee (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Für den Preis bei Sprick bekomme ich nen KC60 Trommler mit 60m³ Durchfluß, was meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller ist.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

 Hans, 
dann stell doch mal den Link rein wo man dieses Gerät bekommt, würde dem Manuel sicher helfen.


----------



## LilRainbow (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

mh preis 2000 €   sry aber da muss ne alternativlösung her o.0 .. .. 

ich hab 5000 € maximal geplant ...  3000 €  grad vorhanden ^^ .. ..    ich plan die becken des filters einfach mal so das i wann mal ein TF rein kann vorerst is TF ein no go ^^ .. 


das muss vorerst billiger gehn =)


----------



## Joerg (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hi Manuel,
den Platz dafür vorzusehen ist schon mal ein sehr guter Ansatz. Den wirst du irgendwann mal haben wollen aber er muss nicht zwingend am Anfang dabei sein.
Als kostengünstige Alternative würde sich erst mal eine (2-3) SIPA anbieten. Die können in dem Vortex mit 2m Durchmesser erst mal den Grobschmutz gut abhalten. Auch Spaltsiebe können gut funktionieren aber nicht in einer reinen Schwerkraft Anlage.
Ein neuer Trommelfilter in der passenden Größe, kostet über 3000€ egal bei welchem Anbieter.
Da du ja ordentlich Volumen vorgesehen hast, warum nicht einen großen Filter bauen?
Auch ein abgetrennter Pflanzenfilter, Filterteich oder Bodenfilter, kann mit guter Vorabscheidung und Planung eine Alternative sein.
Egal wie du es bauen willst, eine gute Vorabscheidung ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.


----------



## LilRainbow (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

wir wollen den filter selber mauern mit längsmaßen 3-4 Meter  und breite sowie länge und höhe einer Kammer 1m    das wären dann 3-4 kammern .. .. dann wollten wir ein becken mit maße breite 3 meter und länge ein Meter mit lavasteinen füllen und bepflanzen ...    das wasser von dort dann per wasserfall in den koi pool bringen .


Ps bei dem schönen wetter einfach mal begonnen das hochbeet zu beseitigen da wartet eh noch dutzend arbeit auf mich bis es in die tiefe geht ^^ ..


----------



## LilRainbow (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Guten Abend Teichgemeinde 

so nach 5 Tagen schaufeln und steine von da nach da tragen ist nun das hochbeet schonmal fast beseitigt ^^ .. 


Bevors etz mit grundfläche zum abstecken weitergeht macht mir eine Frage sorgen .. 



Wie viel Abstand muss denn zwischen Teich und schwerkraftfilter sein ?! ...   denn bei einer fläche von 5m mal 4m und 2m Tiefe kommt schon ordentlich Druck auf Mauer und Erde ... 

und deshalb hab ich angst das ein zu geringer abstand zum teich dazu führen könnte die wände einzureisen ^^ ...  deshalb brauch ich mal euren Rat ..


----------



## Joerg (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hi Manuel,
keine Angst wegen dem Druck - der ist am Ozean in 30cm Tiefe genauso groß wie in einem Wassereimer.
Wolltest du den ganzen Teich denn mauern oder die Folie so reinwerfen?

"Wasserfall" hört sich aber nicht gerade nach einem Schwerkraftfilter an. Damit du die Menge an Wasser auch gut bewegen kannst, sollte da kein Höhenunterschied sein.


----------



## LilRainbow (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Manuel,
> keine Angst wegen dem Druck - der ist am Ozean in 30cm Tiefe genauso groß wie in einem Wassereimer.
> Wolltest du den ganzen Teich denn mauern oder die Folie so reinwerfen?
> 
> "Wasserfall" hört sich aber nicht gerade nach einem Schwerkraftfilter an. Damit du die Menge an Wasser auch gut bewegen kannst, sollte da kein Höhenunterschied sein.



nein werden 1,50 m in die tiefe gehen und ca. 70 cm Mauern  ..  gut hatten nur sorgen das i wie die erde des rutschen anfängt  .. 

Ne hatten uns gedacht die sepperrate Pflanzenzone etwas höher zu Mauern und das wasser per Überlauf in den Koipool zu holen ... ... 


Sag mal wasser aus dem letzten filterbecken bekomme ich mit ner pumpe in den teich oder wie mach ich das dann ?!  sollen ja 3 zuläufe in den teich zurück gibt es auch rohrpumpen oder ähnliches o.0 ..


----------



## Zacky (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hi.

Ist die Frage schon mal gestellt worden, mit welchem Material die Beckenwände / Mauern errichtet werden sollen!? Wenn ja, habe ich es wohl überlesen.


----------



## Joerg (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hi Manuel,
damit das Wasser in den Teich läuft, reich 1cm Höhenunterschied aus.
Die Pflanzenzone als Bodenfilter anlegen und dann mit gebrochenem Blähton (Liapor) füllen. Der ist deutlich besser geeignet als Lavagestein. Unten ein Drainagerohr einbringen, aus dem gelegentlich der Mulm abgesaugt werden kann.
Solange du auf gleichem Niveau bist (Schwerkraft) kannst du Rohrpumpen einsetzen. Diese fördern große Mengen bei geringem Verbrauch. Meine neue liegt schon da und wartet nur auf besseres Wetter.


----------



## LilRainbow (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*



Zacky schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ist die Frage schon mal gestellt worden, mit welchem Material die Beckenwände / Mauern errichtet werden sollen!? Wenn ja, habe ich es wohl überlesen.



Werden  mit Hohlsteinen arbeiten diese mit Zement füllen  ..  und aufmauern .. die wände müssen wir nich verstreichen haben ziemlich harten Lehmboden sollte stabil genug sein  



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Manuel,
> damit das Wasser in den Teich läuft, reich 1cm Höhenunterschied aus.
> Die Pflanzenzone als Bodenfilter anlegen und dann mit gebrochenem Blähton (Liapor) füllen. Der ist deutlich besser geeignet als Lavagestein. Unten ein Drainagerohr einbringen, aus dem gelegentlich der Mulm abgesaugt werden kann.
> Solange du auf gleichem Niveau bist (Schwerkraft) kannst du Rohrpumpen einsetzen. Diese fördern große Mengen bei geringem Verbrauch. Meine neue liegt schon da und wartet nur auf besseres Wetter.



auf gleichen niveau wollen wir bleiben also rein schwerkraft =)
was kostet eine solche rohrpumpe ?!  benötige dann ja 3 rohrpumpen ?! ..


----------



## Zacky (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hi Manuel.

Das ganze Becken mit Hohlsteinen? Oder habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass du 1,50 m in die Erde und dann oben nur noch 70cm raus mauern willst!?

Wenn dem so sei, dass du nur über der Erde mauern willst, solltest du aber 1 - 1,5 m weg vom 1.50 m tiefen Sandloch. Auch würde ich empfehlen, die obersten 2 Reihen der Mauer über dem Erdniveau mit einfachen Rundstahl zu versehen, denn wenn sie so hoch über der Erde stehen, ist doch schon etwas Druck vorhanden.

Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt nichts falsch verstanden und Dir etwas sinnloses geschrieben.


----------



## Joerg (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hi Manuel,
du brauchst sicher nicht mehr als 2 Stück. Eine kann den Bodenfilter speisen und die andere speist über Y-Stücke die Einläufe. Vergess aber nicht genügend Absperrschieber einzuplanen. Nur dann kannst du das Wasser gut verteilen und auch mal den Filter reinigen.
Die sind recht günstig als Beispiel hier http://koi-discount.de/technik/pumpen/aquaking/aquaking-rohrpumpen-jkp.html und fördern bis 40m³ pro Stunde. Lass dich aber nicht von der maximalen Förderhöhe täuschen, da kommt dann nichts mehr raus.
Bei der Verrohrung keine 90° Bögen verbauen, sondern immer 2X45° nehmen. Durchmesser so groß wie möglich, da dann der Widerstand sinkt. Durch ein DN 110 Rohr sollten max 15m³ fließen.


----------



## kikoi (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hallo

Ohne richtige Filtertechnik für einen so großen Koiteich ist das ganze Projekt schon zum scheitern verurteilt!!!

OASE Fachmann

Diese Fachmänner wollten mir damals für meinen Koiteich auch einen OASEfilter verkaufen mit KLARWASSER GARANTIE!!! BIS in welche Tiefe??????? 20cm,50cm???? Mit KOIBESATZ?

Ich drück dir die Daumen das alles so klappt wie Du Dir es vorstellst!
ABER mit 3000EURO wirst du nichts genaues machen können!

Rechne mal wenn Du es kompl. fertig hast mit einigermaßen guten Technik und zufriedenstellender Funktion etwa 6000-8000 €

Viel Spaß und Glück bei Deinem Projekt


----------



## nico1985 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

So August ist jetzt schon voll in gange! Aber von deinem Vorhaben habe ich noch nichts gesehen!!!


----------



## LilRainbow (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Entschuldigung das ich keine Rückmeldung mehr gemacht habe. musste leider von meinen Beruf aus ins Ausland nun wieder deutschen Boden unter den Füssen. 


Zum Teichbau war mir das alles ein bisschen zu knapp und will mir das alles erstmal richtig durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Ich bin der Meinung lieber langsam und alles sauber machen als zu hastig und alles falsch zu machen  . 


Skimmer, Flansche , Zugschieber, 2 Ba`s sowie Rohre ,Schalsteine  und Regentonnen sind gekauft. etz brauch ich wohl nur noch ne Vorlage wie ich einen Schwerkraftfilter 100 % anlegen soll  mir leuchtet dieses Prinzip i wie immer noch nicht ein. Mit den größen des Teichbaus werd ich wohl bisschen zurück gehen um vielleicht noch einen Pflanzenteich als seperaten Filter anzulegen  

Mfg Manuel


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hey Manuel,

okay, das Thema Regentonnen hatten wir schon, aber ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an. Die paar Tonnen (oder gemauerten Filterkeller) reichen nicht, wenn Du keine vernünftige Vorabscheidung hast.
Bei Deiner Größe wirst Du um einen Trommelfilter oder Endlosbandfilter nicht drum rum kommen. 
Ein Koiteich sollte sehr gut durchdacht und geplant sein.

Thema Schwerkraft ist ganz einfach erklärt.
Die Pumpe sitzt immer am Ende der Filterkette, sprich im letzten Becken und pumpt das Wasser direkt in den Teich zurück. Sozusagen saugt die Pumpe das Wasser aus der letzten Kammer und durch die Schwerkraft wird das Becken mit neuem Wasser von den vorhergehenden Becken befüllt.
Sprich ... gepumpt rückwärts.

Mandy


----------



## LilRainbow (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Huhu Mandy 
verfolge deinen Bau mit großen Interesse und schau mir davon ein bisschen etwas ab  

Wenn ich einen Viereckigen Oberflächen Skimmer habe in etwa eingemauert am Rand wie bei einem Pool kann ich dass Wasser dann von oben in die erste Kammer (Tonne) laufen lassen oder wird das nicht hin hauen weil Tonnen und OK Wasser ja gleich sind . Die erste Tonne wird ein 300 L Volumen haben einlauf des Wassers vom BA soll dann etwa im2/3 der Tonne sein .

Kann da dann kein Super gau entstehen das Pumpe die Kammer leer macht und das Wasser zu langsam nach kommt ? .. 



Zur Größe des Teichs gibt es ne Änderung werd warscheinlich bei Tiefe 1.70 sowas sein und Form soll einer 8 ähnlich sein also Seiten Rund mitte dünner da ich eine Brücke drüber machen will .


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*



LilRainbow schrieb:


> verfolge deinen Bau mit großen Interesse und schau mir davon ein bisschen etwas ab



So so, noch so einer  ... mach ruhig. Wenn's hilft 



LilRainbow schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Viereckigen Oberflächen Skimmer habe in etwa eingemauert am Rand wie bei einem Pool kann ich dass Wasser dann von oben in die erste Kammer (Tonne) laufen lassen oder wird das nicht hin hauen weil Tonnen und OK Wasser ja gleich sind . Die erste Tonne wird ein 300 L Volumen haben einlauf des Wassers vom BA soll dann etwa im2/3 der Tonne sein .



Wieso nimmst Du einen Wandskimmer? Würde ich für einen Teich nicht nehmen ...
Ich kenne den Aufbau eines Wandskimmers nicht, kann Dir deshalb dazu nichts sagen ...

Erklär doch mal, hast ja jetzt lange genug Zeit zum Planen etc. gehabt. Wie wird denn die Filterung nun? Was nimmst Du als Vorabscheidung, welches Biomaterial ... etc. ?



LilRainbow schrieb:


> Kann da dann kein Super gau entstehen das Pumpe die Kammer leer macht und das Wasser zu langsam nach kommt ? ..



Also wenn zu wenig Wasser nach kommt  und die Pumpe die Kammer leer saugt, dann ist entweder 1. die Kammer zu lütt, oder 2. die Verrohrung zw. den einzelnen Kammern zu gering bemessen. So dass dort nicht ausreichen Wasser nachfließen kann



LilRainbow schrieb:


> Zur Größe des Teichs gibt es ne Änderung werd warscheinlich bei Tiefe 1.70 sowas sein und Form soll einer 8 ähnlich sein also Seiten Rund mitte dünner da ich eine Brücke drüber machen will .



Ne blödere Form konnteste Dir wohl nicht ausdenken
Da brauchst Du 2 Kreisströmungen und 2 Skimmer. Für jede Kreisströmung einen.
Nur wegen einer Brücke? 
Und wieso nur noch 1,70m?

Versteh ich gerade nicht ...

Mandy


----------



## LilRainbow (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hab das mit einzelnen Beiträgen kommentieren wohl noch nicht so raus .

Also zu der Filterung : geplant habe ich als erstes einen Vortex Filter entweder 300 oder die 500 L Variante dieser is bestückt mit Matala Matten diese sind zimelich zuverlässig  vielleicht als 2.  Kammer 300 L mit einer SIFI Patrone 3. Kammer dann mit __ Hel-x vielleicht vorher noch ne Bürsten Kammer ..  Die Zuläufe von den Kammern genauso 110 er müsste doch funktionieren oder ?. Flansche habe ich ja genug .


Wegen der Tiefe mh ich kann nur mit Muskelkraft buddeln nicht mit Bagger und denke das ich mit 1.70 glücklich werden sollte hehe  .



Zum Thema Skimmer der wurde mir über OASE emtpfohlen    hab selbst keinerlei erfahrung damit höchstens aus dem Pool Bau


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Im Vortex Japanmatten? Wie oft willst Du die denn reinigen ... das würde ich nicht machen.
Und warum überhaupt Vortex? Das hat kein Mensch mehr ... das war vor 10Jahren vielleicht mal der Bourner ... aber mittlerweile hat man so was nicht mehr. Und ein SiFi in der 2. Tonne? Würde ich auch nicht machen, hat doch keinen Sinn mehr.
Laß den Vortex weg und baue Dir dafür lieber einen Siebfilter (wenn ein Trommler preislich ausscheidet) selber.
Vorteil, wenn Du Dir einen Siebfilter selbst baust, bestimmst Du die Maße und den Durchsatz 
Bist also von dem Angebot im Handel relativ unabhängig.

Wenn Du dann eine vernünftige Vorfilterung hast, dann brauchst Du auch keine Bürsten oder Matten mehr. Dann reicht nur Helix. Bei Deiner Größe schätzungsweise 300l ... verteilt auf 3 Tonnen.

Die Verbindungen natürlich mit 110er ... besser eigentlich 160er.
Du hast 3 Rohre (2x BA, 1x Sk) also müßten wenigstens 3x 110er Rohre die Tonnen verbinden. Ist mit Flanschen nicht so einfach, da die Tonnen nicht breit genug sind.

Deshalb baue die Filterschächte selbst und dann kannst Du locker 3x 160er Rohre einsetzen. 
Und es kommt immer reichlich Wasser nach.

Ich hab auch keinen Bagger ... 

Mandy

PS: Baust Du mit uns oder mit OASE?


----------



## newbee (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*



LilRainbow schrieb:


> Hab das mit einzelnen Beiträgen kommentieren wohl noch nicht so raus .
> 
> Also zu der Filterung : geplant habe ich als erstes einen Vortex Filter entweder 300 oder die 500 L Variante dieser is bestückt mit Matala Matten diese sind zimelich zuverlässig  vielleicht als 2.  Kammer 300 L mit einer SIFI Patrone 3. Kammer dann mit Hel-x vielleicht vorher noch ne Bürsten Kammer ..  Die Zuläufe von den Kammern genauso 110 er müsste doch funktionieren oder ?. Flansche habe ich ja genug .
> 
> ...



das ganze wird nie und nimmer funktionieren

Du hast doch schon so viele Tips hier bekommen, nimmst aber keinen wahr.


----------



## LilRainbow (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Wer sagt das ich Tipps nicht wahr nehme?  so wäre der Teich etz schon fertig wenn es so wäre  


dank dem Forum lass ich mir lieber mehr Zeit . 

Trommelfilter naja hätte ich die 3k locker in der Hand würde ich sofort einen kaufen  aber ichversuch billiger davon zu kommen  ..

Also rein theoretisch sollte dann ne Sifi und 3 Tonnen __ Hel-X reichen?.  UVC is immer so ne Sache bin ja kein Freund davon ?


----------



## newbee (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hallo Manuel

die Faustformel besagt 10% vom Teichvolumen als Filter, bei nem Trommler oder Vlieser kann das ganze viel kleiner gehalten werden.

Gehen wir nun mal von Deiner Teichgröße aus, sind wir bei ca 7Tsd l Filtervolumen.
Also mit 3 Tonnen wird das nix, dann 2 BA´s das geht nach hinten los, glaube mir


----------



## LilRainbow (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Müsste i wo oben geschrieben haben das ich die länge verkürze um so noch ein Platz für einen Pflanzenfilterteich zu haben  

Kann mir nur jemand mal erklären wie ein wand Oberflächenskimmer genug druck bekommt um das Wasser per Schwerkraft in den Filter zu bekommen ?..  steh da immer noch auf den Schlauch


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Warum nimmst Du einen Wandskimmer? Die sind doch für einen Teich überhaupt nicht geeignet ...
Gibt nicht umsonst Schwerkraftskimmer ...

Mandy


----------



## LilRainbow (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Da der Teich ja ein Hochteich werden sollte dachte ich ich kann diesen ähnlich wie bei einem Pool integrieren  sollte ja nicht so schwer sein bei einem Mauerwerk  hab diesen ja da wäre schade ums Geld wenn ich einen anderen Oberflächenskimmer verwenden müsste .


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Na warum verkaufst Du den Skimmer nicht und holst Dir für das Geld einen Teichskimmer?

Wie gesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung von einem Wandskimmer ... aber auf Grund der Tatsache, dass der ja auch schnell __ Frösche etc. verschlucken kann, sollte da entweder ein Korb drin sein ... oder aber eine Sammelkammer vorhanden sein.
Nur wie man die dann mit dem Filter verbindet außer mit einer Pumpe :?
Da steh ich irgendwie total auf dem Schlauch... sorry

Mandy


----------



## willi1954 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Warum nimmst Du einen Wandskimmer? Die sind doch für einen Teich überhaupt nicht geeignet ...
> Gibt nicht umsonst Schwerkraftskimmer ...
> 
> Mandy



Moin..

nun muss ich aber bissel schmunzeln, woher beziehst du diese Aussage? Ich habe 2 Wandskimmer, einen gepumpt (als 2.Saugeingang bei der Oase-Pumpe) und den anderen 
in Schwerkraft als zuleitung zum Filtergraben.
Beide laufen perfekt, haben einen grossen Korb zum Reinigen von Grobschmutz.

LG Willi


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hey Willi,

die Aussage ist einfach von mir, die beziehe ich von nirgends. 
Wenn man nach Skimmer für Teiche googelt, dann kommen hauptsächlich nur Schwimm- oder Schwerkraftskimmer.
Sucht man einen Wandskimmer, landet man meistens bei einem Schwimmbadhändler. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass ein Wandskimmer nicht üblich ist.
Aber okay, ich lasse mich auch gerne belehren und lerne dazu 

Dann erklär Du doch Manuel wie er das Teil richtig einbaut. Ich kann es nicht ... und er scheint Hilfe beim Einbau zu brauchen.

Mandy


----------



## willi1954 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

der Einbau ist bei Oase ganz einfach beschrieben, einfach mal die Homepage von Oase Living Water aufrufen, dort gibt es ein PDF zu dem Skimmer mit Einbauhinweisen.

LG Willi


----------



## LilRainbow (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Guten Mogen Willi

habe eigendlich den gleichen Wandskimmer wie du nur ohne die schöne deko ^^ 
also kann ich den 110 er Abfluss unten am Wandskimmer direkt mit verrohrung an die Filterkammer verbinden ?.oder muss der mit Saugkraft laufen ?


----------



## willi1954 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

moin

was verstehst du unter Saugkraft ? Der Skimmer wird bündig zur Wasseroberfläche im Teich eingebaut.
Die Verrohrung (bei dir Abfluss genannt) verbindest du mit der Filterkammer. Wichtig, keinen Bogen nach oben einbauen, das sich eventuell Luft ansammelt. 
Ich würde auf jedenfall noch einen Schieber/Kugelhahn einbauen. Letzlich enden deine Leitungen vom Skimmer und von den Bodenabläufen in der 1. Filterkammer. Die Saugwirkung entsteht ja durch das abpumpen, wodurch der Wasserstand im Filter sinkt (kommunizierende Röhren). 

Hoffe, das reicht als Erklärung

LG Willi


----------



## LilRainbow (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

das mit Saugkraft hab ich bei dir so mit ner pumpe verstanden 

da ich aber ne schwerkraftanlage erstellen möchte scheint das so plausibel  habs verstanden etz muss ich es in baldiger nähe nur noch umsetzen


----------



## LilRainbow (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Erstmal schönes Wochenende an allen  

haben uns eben auf die Terrasse gesetzt und überlegt um etz mal alles felsenfest zu entscheiden wie der Teich nun angelegt wird werden den Teich an die Terrasse anlegen bzw unterführen auf einer Seite.

Form is klar von oben ähnlich einer Badewanne auf Deutsch Rechteck mit Rundung *gg* Tiefe 1.70 m   geplant is ein Wasservolumen von 35m³ das muss reichen ^^ an einer Seite ist ein Flachbereich geplant mit 30-50 cm Wassertiefe den ich i wie abgrenzen möchte vom tiefen bereich wie weis ich noch nicht =( .  Mauer aufziehen und Wasser drüber laufen lassen oder ihr gebt mir ein paar Tipps. 

Die wichtigste Frage die ich mir Stelle wie viele Einläufe in den Teich ? ! . 
Einen Oberhalb für Sauerstoff  und einen Unterhalb ? !  


2 BA  (3. Ba kleiner im Pflanzenteich ja oder nein ? )  1 Wandskimmer

 Kommen wir zum Filter  wo ich mir die Frage stelle  IBC Container wenn ja woher bekomme ich diese ^^ ? .  Oder Standard 300 Ltr. eckige Regentonnen ? 

1. Bereich Vorfilterrung 2. Bereich __ Hel-x Bewegend  und 3. Bereich Hel-x still  4. Bereich Pumpe 

Kann mir jemand nen Link geben wo die Verrohrung eines Solchen Schwerkraftfilters gut angezeigt wird ?


----------



## Zacky (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Hi Manuel.

Die Tiefe und die Größe sind bestimmt ausreichend, wobei ich jetzt die aktuellen Längen und Breiten vermisse.

Ich würde dir mind. 2 Einläufe unterhalb des Wasserlinie bei etwa 50-75 cm Tiefe empfehlen. Genügend Sauerstoff solltest du eigentlich ausreichend durch deine Filterung mit dem bewegten Helix im Teich anreichen, jedeoch ist zusätzlicher Sprudler im Teich schon empfehlenswert. 

Ich denke 2 BA sind schon optimal, hängt jedoch von der Gesamtlänge und Breite ab. Rechne mal mit max. 3 m im Durchmesser für den Einfluss eines BA. Die Einströmdüsen unterhalb sollte gegen den Uhrzeigersinn einströmen lassen.

1 Wand- Oberflächenskimmer ---> ja

Ich würde IBC nutzen und für jede Filtereinheit 1 IBC. Schaue mal in E**Y-Kleinanzeigen nach oder direkt in der Bucht nach, da findet sich so manches Angebot.

Ich habe dir mal meinen Filteraufbau als Bild angefügt, wobei du natürlich die Zwischenkammern raus lassen kannst, aber der Grundaufbau und die Filterfolge und Fließrichtung sind, soweit ich denke, OK. Den Patronenfilter kannst du ja raus lassen und die Pumpenkammer, kommt separat hinten ran.


----------



## LilRainbow (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Huhu Zacky 

was Breite angeht sind wir uns noch nich 100 % sicher da wir nich wissen wie viel Breite wir für die Halterrung der Terasse benötigen . vermuten aber zwischen 3 - 4 Meter und Länge 6 Meter . 


Wand Skimmer sowieso fragte ob der seperate Pflanzenbereich einen kleinen Bodenablauf braucht? will den aber fischlos halten deswegen Frage ich . 


Dann noch ne Frage bei 2 Einläufen unterhalb und einen überhalb wie kriege ich das hin ?  reicht da eine Rohrpumpe oder brauche ich 2 ? . 

Habe ich das dann aus der Skizze richtig entnommen das das Wasser unten in die erste Kammer läuft und dann 2. Kammer oben rein ?   also dann nach System unten, oben , unten =? 
Kriege ich das __ Hel-x so bewegt durch den Wassereinlauf unten oder muss ich i was zum bewegen hernehmen ? 


Tschuldige die vielen Fragen aber will auf Nummer sicher gehen


----------



## Zacky (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

...das sind ja wieder viele Fragen... - kein Problem

...im separaten Pflanzenbereich würd ich jetzt keinen Bodenablauf machen, ist aber eigentlich auch nicht das Problem diesen einzubauen...allerdings fehlen mir da die Erfahrungen, aber du müsstest dann den Bodenablauf irgendwie höher machen, damit das Substrat nicht den Zugang versperrt...so genau weiß ich jetzt aber nicht wie man das genau macht...habe hierzu aber im Forum schon einige Male sowas gesehen bzw. gelesen...nur wo genau 

Wenn du eine Rohrpumpe nutzen möchtest, hast du aber auch nicht viel Förderhöhe. Das solltest du bei deiner grundsätzlichen Planung immer bedenken. Ich persönlich habe bei mir im Teich 3 Einlaufdüsen und die liegen alle unter Wasserniveau. Luft kommt über einen (1) Sprudelstein - im Teich befindlich - dazu bzw. das was sich im Filter anreichert. Oberirdisch habe ich keine Einströmdüsen / Einlaufdüsen.

So grundsätzlich würde ich denken, dass eine Rohrpumpe reicht, wenn du alles ganz vernünftig über Verteiler oder so verrohrst. Du kannst ja von dem 110er Rohranschluß an einer Rohrpumpe auch auf 2-3 50er Rohre verteilen, die dann in den Teich gehen. So rein von der Theorie müsste das klappen. Aber Rohrpumpenleistungen kenne ich nicht so genau, ob es dann immernoch passt. sry :-(

Also vom Filteraufbau her, ja - es ist soweit richtig - dass du auch in die 1.Kammer (Helix bewegt) unterhalb in die Kammer gehen kannst, dass Wasser durch das Helix nach oben steigt, dann wieder zum Boden führen und wiederum unten in die 2.Helixkammer (ruhend)...dort ganz klar oben wieder raus in eine Pumpenkammer.

Das Helix (bewegt-schwebend) bekommst du nur mit Unterstützung einer Lüfterpumpe in Bewegung. Hier meine Erfahrung bisher - mind. 50 l / min.

Hoffe Dir erst einmal weiter geholfen zun haben. Ich habe wie oben beschrieben gebaut und installiert, habe aber keine Rohrpumpe - sondern Gravity Ecomax 150000 - und bin bislang ganz zufrieden.


----------



## LilRainbow (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Ich geh halt nunmal lieber auf sicher    nich das es nächstes Jahr wieder ins Forum geht wegen Fehler begleichen ^^ .. 

Der Pflanzenbereich wird im Teich selbst sein deswegen meinte ich wegen einen 3. Bodenablauf wobei da drinn keine Fischk....e anfällt weil ich den Bereich fischlos halten möchte  

aber wenn nicht nötig dann verzichte ich =) . 


was hast du dann angeschlossen um das __ Hel-x zu bewegen ? .. 
Du sagtest Wasser läuft unten in Hel-x bewegt und unten wieder raus bleibt das Wasser nicht unten wenn keine zwischenwand drinnen ist ? 


und was müsste ich nehmen um ne Förderhöhe zu bekommen =?  hatte mir gedacht nen kleinen Wasserfall zu machen soll aber nicht hoch sein wegen der Lautstärke.


----------



## Zacky (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Wenn im Pflanzenbereich definitiv keine Fische sind, bedarf es meiner Meinung nach keinem Bodenablauf.  

Ich habe eine Lüfterpumpe dran, die 50 l/min macht, sieht aus wie eine Hailea. Heißt aber wohl anders. Die ist schon so alt, dass ich da wirklich nix mehr erkenne. 

Das Helix läuft unterhalb in die 1.Kammer ein --> soweit richtig --> steigt dann an einer Trennwand hoch und läuft wieder über und runter, da hier ja auch eine Wand ist, die 10 cm über dem Boden schwebt und oben natürlich über Wasserlinie endet. Also habe ich bei mir, eine Trennkammer gebaut, wenn man es so nennen kann. Andere machen das auch mit der Verrohrung, soll heißen, dass oberhalb ein Einsickerrohr ist, was dann über entsprechende Winkel wieder zum Boden geführt wird.



Ach ja, fast vergessen...

Die Förderhöhe einer Rohrpumpe ist nicht so gut, sie schafft auf gleicher Höhe und auch sicherlich leicht darüber eine Menge an Wasser umzuwälzen, jedoch ist eine Höhe nicht wirklich erreichbar. Wenn es ein Bachlauf werden soll, braucht es ja schon mal 20-30 cm über Wasserlinie. Und wenn du so oder so in Schwerkraft arbeitest, kann ich Dir nur die etwas teureren Oase Gravity Pumpen empfehlen. Sind zwar teurer, aber sehr leistungsstark und energiesparend, rechnet sich früher oder später ganz sicher.


----------



## LilRainbow (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Also wenn im Pflanzenteich Fische dann nur so 3-7 cm große Japan Kois bis die die passende Größe haben um nicht im BA abgesaugt zu werden . ^^  Aber die sollten nich so viel K...e produzieren das der ganze PF umkippt ^^


Also könnte ich es auch mittels 90° Winkel nach oben machen (Verrohrung) so würde ich mir die Trennwand sparen ? . 


Da ich hier ja viel nebenbei lese was auch sehr nützlich ist hab ich gelesen das ein User namen habe ich vergessen immer wieder schreibt man solle im Teichboden ne Rille für BA machen Vlies rein und Folie rein und dann die BA`s in der Rille platzieren und selbst mit Folie überkleben ^^ .. 

Is das so machbar ?


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Ähhhmmm...

...Bogen,Trennwand!? :?

...wenn du alle Kammern einzeln gestaltet hast, hat sich das mit der Trennwand erübrigt...heißt, wenn du .z.Bsp. für jede Kammer eine Regentonne nimmst, musst du diese ja verrohren...und in diesem Moment gehst du stets oben raus, Bogen nach unten, Rohr dran, Bogen in die nächste Tonne unten ---> und das wiederholt sich so oft du willst und soviel Kammern wie du magst...

...das mit der Rille im Teichboden, ja - das ist auch möglich, jedoch sei hierzu gesagt, dass der Bauaufwand aus meiner Sicht her etwas höher ist, da diese Rille ja auch in der Wand sein sollte, wo das Rohr vom Bodenablauf auch drin verschwinden sollte...allerdings ist meiner Meinung nach auch hier früher oder später ein Foliendurchgang notwendig, da das "Steigrohr" - in der Wand - des Bodenablaufes nicht über dem Wasserspiegel und nicht über der Folie raus kommt, zumindest nicht bei Schwerkraftanlagen! - in gepumpten Anlagen mag es anders sein, deshalb spricht bei diesem Aufbau in dem Zusammenhang häufig auch von der Ziel-Saug-Technik...

...eine Skizze mache ich dazu ggf. später...

Im Grunde genommen wird in das Teichprofil / in den Boden eine Rinne gegraben, dann Vlies & Folie, die Folie legt sich dann in die Rinne, darauf bzw. darin dann das 110er Abflussrohr vom BA, mit feinem Kies eingesandet und dann wird nochmal eine schmale Bahn Folie über das Rohr und den Graben und dem Bodenablauf geklebt, der BA wird dann standardmäßig ausgeschnitten und verklebt / verschraubt...aber wie gesagt, das gleiche Prinzip müsste man an der Wand machen, denn da will ich das Rohr ja auch nicht sehen...

Vielleicht habe ich aber jetzt auch die völlig falsche Vorstellung von dem was Du meinst und es jetzt auch noch falsch erklärt!?


----------



## LilRainbow (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi Pool grünes Licht für August*

Guten morgen Zacky und Dankeschön für deine Hilfe 

Nein du hattest genau die richtige Vorstellung  und hast es mir auch schön erklärt somit belasse ich es lieber dabei die BA vor Vlies und Folie zu setzen  klingt einfacher  


Und das mit dem Filter hab ich nun auch endlich verstanden ^^ .. Bin gerade am Preise vergleichen was IBC angeht gibt es da doch noch einige Unterschiede


----------

